

Seeking collaborators for Mark Zuckerberg based startup religion - bcn
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/med/4483705889.html

======
bobsgame
This seems like a good place to post my Kickstarter:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bobsgame/bobs-
game](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bobsgame/bobs-game)

